# Beau's Meningitis Has Returned :(



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone 

It's been a long time since I posted though have dipped in and out of the forum to see how everyone is doing. Unfortunately this morning Beau was very hot, panting and yelped when picked up. We knew immediately that the meningitis has returned so rang our vets. We also rang the DWR in Newmarket where she was first diagnosed to warn them. Our vet agreed with us that it was meningitis and so liaised with the DWR who said that she can be treated at home especially as we explained that she suffers from separation anxiety so would only be unhappy there anyway. She is back on steroids etc and unless she takes a turn for the worse doesn't have to go back to the vet until Friday for a review. This time although diagnosed very early she is worse than last as walks with an arched back and can't be touched around the middle of her back. I am just hoping that the steroids work as quickly this time as they did the last


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending rapid healing vibes Beau's way. Hope she gets over this awful illness Quickley. Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes lots of poo healing vibes coming your way...hoping she responds quicky....please keep us updated! sending hugs to you too.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Beau and you, what a dreadful illness to have to deal with. Hoping Beau responds quickly to the steroids, and is out of pain soon.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Ali  

Sending love to you and Madeleine and healing hugs to Beau. xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh how worrying for you and poor little Beau. I really hope the steroids kick in quickly and that she's on the mend again as quickly as last time xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Ali so very sorry to hear this, but with knowing the symptoms you're one step ahead. Sending much love to you and Madeleine and ofcourse Beau, take care and don't be a stranger, keep us posted, we"re all thinking of you.
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Ali, so sorry, poor Beau :hug: 

You're a good Poo mummy and I know the steroids will pick her up again soon. I just wish I knew what triggered this awful condition?? There must be something that causes it? 

You know where I am if you need me. If it's of any help, Obi's relapse recovery was a lot quicker and so far so good...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh So sorry to hear this Ali....such an awful experience for you all to go through once again like Clare with Obi. 

I sincerely hope she makes a quick recovery, poor wee soul.

Let us know how she gets on :hug:

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's awful, poor Beau and poor you too. Hope she gets well first.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear that she is sick. I will keep her in my prayers and hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Ali what a shame, hoping that she recovered quickly.

I've been thinking about you lately as hadn't heard from you on here. :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments and thoughts - it means a lot and I will keep you all updated as think that awareness of symptoms etc is important x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lots of love and hugs to you Ali :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a shame, I hope that she has a really speedy recovery. It is good that you can keep her at home where she can be more relaxed. Lola sends a big (gentle!) hug to beau x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So sorry for your poor baby girl but glad you caught it so fast. Lots of love going your way!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Soooo very sorry to hear this news! What a blessing that you recognized the return of symptoms so quickly! Praying for a very rapid recovery and for the steroids to work well and Beau to be comfortable very soon!! Kisses and very gentle hugs from Sami and Carley!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about poor Beau. Thinking of you both Ali and Madeleine.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ali, Madeleine and Beau, Oh I know what a worry this is for you all, and you are a fantastic owner for spotting the signs and acting so fast, Beau is a very lucky poo indeed.. sending you all a massive hug ... Please keep us all updated .. xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good Morning - Beau is much better today  She went straight to sleep last night once she got on my bed - was a bit cramped as Madeleine insisted on sleeping with us too! She got off the bed again during the night which is unusual but once I woke up she came to my side of the bed and waited to be lifted back up as she is still a bit stiff. Once on the bed she rolled onto her back for a tummy rub which was great as she couldn't even lay down yesterday let alone roll on her back. We took her into the garden where she had a wander and is still walking like an old lady (know how that feels)! Madeleine then had the unenviable job of trying to give her the stomach coating tablet which protects from damage that steroids may cause - no amount of sausage, cheese etc can hide this tablet as it is quite large but Madeleine did eventually manage to get Beau to take half. Beau is now fast asleep on the sofa with her head slightly propped up by a cushion but she can now lay down which is great as will save Madeleine from having to cuddle her all day although I think they both enjoyed a day of it! We are grateful that our lovely vet insisted that Beau could be treated at home when the Newmarket vet said he thought he would like to see her as she wouldn't have been happy as still has separation anxiety plus they wouldn't have had someone available to cuddle her all day so she wouldn't have been able to rest the same as she did at home. 

Thank you once again for all the lovely comments and wishes for our lovely Beau and I will update later on today :hug:  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad you have a positive update,thanks! Keep strong Beau xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good news....let's hope it is a quick and straight line back to a full recovery...xx


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Good news. Hope the recovery speeds along.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

So glad to hear she is improving!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh that is good news...lets keep the good news coming! Beau you are a strong girl keep getting better baby girl. and you and Madeline ( i think I spelt that wrong) are so strong too. lots of snuggles and love.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Ali, what a relief,so much better for all of you that the vet let her stay at home.No anxiety for Beau and you and Madeleine know exactly how she is without wondering and worrying excessively. I hope she just continues to feel brighter and brighter x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pleased for you that she is getting better so quickly, must be such a worry. Bet she is loving all the extra cuddles, bless her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no poor beau & the rest of you... As if having meningitis once wasn't enough!
Really really hope he has a super speedy full recovery. Xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all once again for the lovely comments. Beau slept for most of today and when she did finally wake up she started to play with her ball which she likes to hide under her blanket that was given to her by her breeder when she left her Mum. She is currently laid on the floor chewing a treat and ate all her food (the plus side of steroids is she has an appetite and will eat anything which is not normal for Beau)! Apart from looking a bit tired you would never know that there is anything wrong with her and although I don't like steroids (probably said this before) they are amazing for the treatment of meningitis. Yesterday she couldn't lay down without crying out and today she is rolling around on her back with her toys! All being well she will attend her appointment at the vet's on Friday morning to discuss reducing the steroids as she is on a high dose at the moment. I will keep you all updated and thank you once again as it does mean a lot to know people care about her too :hug:  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh love her .. give her a stroke and tummy rub from us all .... 

It sounds like she has had a good day, hope she is enjoying that treat .. 

I hope the check up on Friday goes well Ali xxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thats just Great news Ali 

Keep us updated, we miss you on here 

xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Ali, I'm so sorry to hear that Beau is poorly again, but pleased to hear that she is better today. Sendin huge hugs to you Madeleine & Beau XXX


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Beau is so quickly back on the road to recovery. Xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that Beau is responding well to treatment.
I hope that she quickly makes a full recovery at home, while being cherished by you and your daughter.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone - we can't believe that she was so ill yesterday and much worse than before as had spread down her spine but thankfully have an excellent vet who not only remembered what Beau's symptoms were last time (not seen her since August) but also trusted me to care for her instead of sending her off to the clinic again as knew I would bring her back immediately if she deteriorated. This time last night Beau was crying in pain when moved and today she is doing her wagging bum thing she does whilst lying on her back and wiggles her bottom from side to side with a toy or something similar in her mouth. Shall definitely sleep better tonight even if I still have Madeleine and Beau in my bed  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww big hugs to you all xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Beau is doing well today and you had a better nights sleep xxx.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope she is still heading in the right direction.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good news Ali, so glad Beau has made quick progress


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you once again everyone. Vet said this morning that I can reduce her steroids to half what she was on as such a high dose. Was a bit apprehensive as very early days and she seemed so much better yesterday but did as he told me and she is much quieter again today but in no pain which is a good thing. I asked if I could take her out for a little while and he said a gentle stroll would be good for her - doesn't know Beau that well as she doesn't do gentle or stroll!!! Took her somewhere quiet and only encountered one man with his dog who is aware of Beau having had meningitis last year. He asked why she was back on her lead as I have been doing lots of recall etc so I told him she has it back and he put his dog on the lead (a gorgeous big lab cross) and said he would walk to the other side of the field as he knew that his dog would like to play with her which of course she can't do at the moment. I had to work from 1pm until 6pm and luckily have a great animal loving boss who allows me to take Beau to work. Beau was very subdued and usually jumps up at the counter gate to see people especially children but just laid under the counter the whole time. I think she is just very tired from being ill and the meds and I did bump into our vet in Sainsburys who said he was really pleased with her progress and not to worry as she has been through a lot in the past couple of days so just needed to rest. Madeleine's friend came round this evening and Beau spent the whole time cuddled up between the pair of them. Hopefully she will be a bit more like her old self again tomorrow but it is still early days and she is far better than she was on Monday  xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news Ali, I hope she's back to her usual self very soon. I'm sure it's xhausting for you all xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau had her appointment with her vet this morning and he is really pleased that she is doing so well and that she is responsive to the steroid treatment. His only big disappointment is that she is the only one to have a relapse out of all his patients that he has had with meningitis (until now anyway and not that many patients)! She is to stay on the dose she has been on since Wednesday which is half what she was on Monday and Tuesday. He said that she is 2kgs heavier than last year when she was on the same dose so in reality the dosage is lower than before. He wants to keep her on this dose for one month and doesn't need to see her until the end of July unless she has any problems and then he will review her medication. Hopefully she will be off the steroids by September/October which will be good as she is definitely more lethargic though she has a huge appetite which is good as a very fussy eater and she gets much thirstier which isn't a good thing as needs to go out more which isn't good in this awful weather as have one soggy Poo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So good to hear she is doing well. I am so sorry this happened again but I hope it will be gone for good this time!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad Beau is coming round and feeling better! Great job in spotting the recurrence, you made this a lot easier for her by being so vigilant! Great mum!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad to hear that Beau is responding well.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good news Ali, hopefully the time will fly and Beau will be back to old herself. You know the drill know and you're such a good Poo Mummy. Good that you found a way to get the tablets down too . When Beau is off the tablets we really must try to meet up to celebrate .


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Good news Ali, hopefully the time will fly and Beau will be back to old herself. You know the drill know and you're such a good Poo Mummy. Good that you found a way to get the tablets down too . When Beau is off the tablets we really must try to meet up to celebrate .


Thanks Clare and I would love to meet up when she has recovered from this latest relapse. 

I have been up all night as Beau had an upset tum and kept scratching the bedroom door to go out! It was only this morning when I was recovering with a cup of tea that I remembered that Madeleine told me she left her curry on the coffee table whilst she went to do something and when she came back Beau had eaten the lot!!! Thankfully it was only an upset tum and I am pleased it was from the curry and not her meds as she will be on them for a while as you know.

She did have one quick play with Wilson who is a beautiful dog with long fur like silk but can't remember what breed he is and he adores her. He spotted her from the other side of the field and ran to greet her much to his owner's disgust who thought he had the recall in hand! After a few minutes Beau did get fed up so I explained that it was all a bit much as only a week since she got ill again and he said "oh can humans catch this from her"!!! Not the first person as a girl came into the shop and asked to stroke her. I explained that she had meningitis and so was a bit subdued and she jumped back from the counter and said "can I catch it"! Some peole  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Beau, upset tum from a curry. Hope Madeleine isn't into hot curry's !! 

It's lovely when your dog meets another dog friend on their walks. They just seem to click and enjoy a good play. Can't blame the other dog for failing in his recall, he just wanted to see his good friend Beau 

Millie has a blue roan cocker spaniel she was in puppy classes with and just love a good play and meet up. I've no idea what the chap is called, just the cockers name Bella.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Oh poor Beau, upset tum from a curry. Hope Madeleine isn't into hot curry's !!
> 
> It's lovely when your dog meets another dog friend on their walks. They just seem to click and enjoy a good play. Can't blame the other dog for failing in his recall, he just wanted to see his good friend Beau
> 
> Millie has a blue roan cocker spaniel she was in puppy classes with and just love a good play and meet up. I've no idea what the chap is called, just the cockers name Bella.


Thankfully it was a Chicken Katsu Curry so not overly hot Julie though Madeleine is still in the doghouse as have not slept for yet another night as Beau kept running to the bedroom door as needed to go out quickly! Madeleine thought it would be a good idea if she slept with Beau and I so she could take turns in getting up - she didn't wake up once and so I had Beau running round the bedroom and Madeleine taking up most of the bed (she is 5'10" and all legs)! Hopefully by tonight Beau would have got over the curry and I am cooking rice and chicken for her as well as lots of natural yoghurt! 

Isn't it funny how we know the names of all the dogs but not the owners! A man comes into the shop I work in and I have to ask his name every time but know his dog is called Hector! I think Wilson (dog from yesterday) likes Beau as she is about his size whereas the others he tries to play with are Labs etc so a bit too big for him. Will have to ask what breed he is as he is really beautiful


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Clare and I would love to meet up when she has recovered from this latest relapse.
> 
> I have been up all night as Beau had an upset tum and kept scratching the bedroom door to go out! It was only this morning when I was recovering with a cup of tea that I remembered that Madeleine told me she left her curry on the coffee table whilst she went to do something and when she came back Beau had eaten the lot!!! Thankfully it was only an upset tum and I am pleased it was from the curry and not her meds as she will be on them for a while as you know.
> 
> She did have one quick play with Wilson who is a beautiful dog with long fur like silk but can't remember what breed he is and he adores her. He spotted her from the other side of the field and ran to greet her much to his owner's disgust who thought he had the recall in hand! After a few minutes Beau did get fed up so I explained that it was all a bit much as only a week since she got ill again and he said "oh can humans catch this from her"!!! Not the first person as a girl came into the shop and asked to stroke her. I explained that she had meningitis and so was a bit subdued and she jumped back from the counter and said "can I catch it"! Some peole  x


Honestly, some people! Hope her tum is better soon, poor Beau :hug:. You could give her some natural pro-biotic yoghurt, that should help. Yes, it's easy to forget how hungry they get on the steroids. Obi was live a hoover, eating everything in his path  .


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Honestly, some people! Hope her tum is better soon, poor Beau :hug:. You could give her some natural pro-biotic yoghurt, that should help. Yes, it's easy to forget how hungry they get on the steroids. Obi was live a hoover, eating everything in his path  .


Thanks Clare - I have got some yoghurt today as remembered it from when she had meningitis before that someone said it was good for them. She has had chicken and rice today and Madeleine rang me at work completely horrified that Beau had a poo (not Cockapoo lol) bum so I told her to use the shower to wash her off as couldn't be left "evil laugh"! I did also say that it is a lesson learned because if she didn't leave the curry in Beau's reach I wouldn't have been up for the past two nights letting the poor girl out and she wouldn't have a yukky bum to clean (Karma lol)! I can't believe that people would think that you can catch meningitis from a dog!!!  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau had her first check up last Friday since getting meningitis again. Vet is really pleased with her and said that she can start the steroid drop next Monday as he is following the exact med drop as the last time she got it as worked well for her. He said that although she has put on a bit of weight as has turned into a Cockapoo dustbin due to the steroids he is very pleased with her weight and that he can't feel any fatty deposits in her stomach which is also a good thing. She is fed a raw diet with occasoinal Barking Heads. She will start having steroids every other day and then has to see him again in two months time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super news Ali, thank goodness, lets hope that's the last we see of that for you and on the forum xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope so too :hug; xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear another of our cockapoos is recovering from this awful illness.


----------

